# [virtualbox] impossible a emerger [resolu]

## nuts

Je tourne sur du amd64 et j'ai besoin d'installer un ptit ubuntu virtualisé tant que je n'arriverai pas a faire ce que je souhaite sur gentoo.

pour cela je me tourne vers virtualbox

que ce soit la version OSE ou PUEL, ca bloque sur le paquet

```
app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8
```

```
kapoue nuts # emerge virtualbox-ose

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 9) app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8

 * vbox-kernel-module-src-3.1.8.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...  [ ok ]

 * Package:    app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: patrick@gentoo.org swapon@gmail.com,polynomial-c@gentoo.org

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.36-gentoo-r5

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vbox-kernel-module-src-3.1.8.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work ...

ln: création d'un lien symbolique « Module.symvers »: Le fichier existe

 * Preparing vboxdrv module

make -j4 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build all 

*** Building 'vboxdrv' module ***

make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv »

make KBUILD_VERBOSE= -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv SRCROOT=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv modules

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 »

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvAgnostic.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/alloc-r0drv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/initterm-r0drv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/memobj-r0drv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/mpnotification-r0drv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/powernotification-r0drv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/initterm-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/memuserkernel-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/mp-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/mpnotification-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/process-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/semevent-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/semeventmulti-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/semfastmutex-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/spinlock-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/thread-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/thread2-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/time-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/timer-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/generic/semspinmutex-r0drv-generic.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/err/RTErrConvertFromErrno.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/err/RTErrConvertToErrno.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/log/log.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/log/logellipsis.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/log/logrel.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/log/logrelellipsis.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/log/logcom.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/log/logformat.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/misc/handletable.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/misc/handletablectx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/string/strformat.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/string/strformatrt.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/string/strformattype.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/string/strprintf.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/common/string/strtonum.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/RTLogWriteDebugger-r0drv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/generic/RTAssertShouldPanic-generic.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/generic/RTLogWriteStdErr-stub-generic.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/generic/RTLogWriteStdOut-stub-generic.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/generic/RTLogWriteUser-generic.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/generic/uuid-generic.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/VBox/log-vbox.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/VBox/strformat-vbox.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/alloc/heapsimple.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv.ko

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 »

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxdrv »

*** Building 'vboxnetflt' module ***

make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetflt »

make KBUILD_VERBOSE= -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetflt SRCROOT=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetflt modules

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 »

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetflt/VBoxNetFlt.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetflt/linux/VBoxNetFlt-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetflt/SUPR0IdcClient.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetflt/SUPR0IdcClientComponent.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetflt/SUPR0IdcClient-linux.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetflt/vboxnetflt.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetflt/vboxnetflt.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetflt/vboxnetflt.ko

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 »

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetflt »

*** Building 'vboxnetadp' module ***

make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetadp »

make KBUILD_VERBOSE= -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetadp SRCROOT=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetadp modules

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 »

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetadp/linux/VBoxNetAdp-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetadp/VBoxNetAdp.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetadp/linux/VBoxNetAdp-linux.c:92: erreur: unknown field 'ioctl' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetadp/linux/VBoxNetAdp-linux.c:92: attention : initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetadp/linux/VBoxNetAdp-linux.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetadp] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 »

make[1]: *** [vboxnetadp] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work/vboxnetadp »

cp: impossible d'évaluer « vboxnetadp/vboxnetadp.ko »: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8

>>> Install virtualbox-modules-3.1.8 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/image/ category app-emulation

 * Installing vboxdrv module

 * Installing vboxnetflt module

 * Installing vboxnetadp module

install: impossible d'évaluer « vboxnetadp.ko »: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

!!! doins: vboxnetadp.ko does not exist

doins failed

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8 failed:

 *   doins vboxnetadp.ko failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3569:  Called linux-mod_src_install

 *   environment, line 2748:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           doins ${modulename}.${KV_OBJ} || die "doins ${modulename}.${KV_OBJ} failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work'

 * QA Notice: file does not exist:

 * 

 *    doins: vboxnetadp.ko does not exist

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8:

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8 failed:

 *   doins vboxnetadp.ko failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3569:  Called linux-mod_src_install

 *   environment, line 2748:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           doins ${modulename}.${KV_OBJ} || die "doins ${modulename}.${KV_OBJ} failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work'

```

----------

## guilc

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348865

=> utiliser la version ~arch

----------

## nuts

ca passe, faut juste une version plus recente de virtualbox, bon je le fait a la bourrin je ne retrouve plus quel est le fichier pour dire que tel paquet doit etre de version minimum a ce qu'on a besoin

----------

